# DISCOUNTED BOARDING FOR RESCUES - MOORESVILLE,NC



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

PLEASE CROSSPOST 





Suzi Faulkner, owner of a Boarding kennel and President of ARRF, Located in Mooresville, NC is offering discounted boarding to all rescues. If you are wanting to pull some dogs or cats and temporarily need a place for them to go until transport can be arranged, or If you want to pull some dogs or cats and just don't have an open spot right now but will next week, Board them at HalfWay Hounds for $10.00 a day. They must have all of their vaccines, and Halfway Hounds will board, feed and walk them, until their transport arrives. (you are responsible for arranging transport)



Lets Save more lives, Together.



Suzi -- 704-929-2304


----------

